# A wall of my bedroom is painted blue, the other is red



## ExtraOwler

Is this Mandarin statement correct? Sentence/Statement: 我的寝室一个墙是涂蓝色的 ，和 我的 另外的墙是红色的。
English: A wall of my bedroom is painted blue, and my other wall is red.

Please answer in Pinyin, Chinese Characters, a Literal translation, an explanation, and what I could work on.. I am learning Chinese myself (also, don't pity me, throw all the mistakes at me (word order, etc.)). Thanks!!

I will also be asking more questions like this. I am teaching my self Mandarin.
*Little Info about me:

*I am 11 years old, greatly talented.
I have decided to learn Mandarin because it's reaching the top towards business languages.
I am going to a Prep-For-Prep program to pass the specialized high school test and get into a private high school (I'm in sixth grade, test in 8th). When I am in my second year of high school, every year I can go to a country, and I'm choosing China. 
 Please help me learn.
Thanks!


----------



## OneStroke

我的寝室一个墙是涂蓝色的 ，和 我的 另外的墙是红色的。

Firstly, we say 一堵墙 instead of 一个. Quantifiers are very important and can only be learnt by rote learning (in fact, we were always drilled on quantifiers in primary school.

Secondly, we do not use the be passive (or the get passive, or the have pseudo-passive, for that matter) in Chinese. Instead, we use the word '被'. (被 is also used in adjectival passives instead of the past participle, as Chinese lacks conjugations.) You could say 一个墙被涂成蓝色, but that sounds weird. Instead, 我的寝室的一个墙是蓝色的 would be fine.

和 as a conjunction is only used to link two nouns or noun phrases, not clauses. You can use 而 instead. A famous ancient Chinese essayist/poet, Ouyang Xiu, is known to use this word extensively.

 As you introduced the other wall in the second clause, you should mention in the first that one of the walls is blue - 其中一堵墙.

In my opinion,  我的另外的墙是红色的 should be written as  另外一堵墙是红色的. 另外 + number + quantifier is a construction that feels more 'natural' to me, though I should leave to the real linguists of WordReference to explain this, as my knowledge of grammar is very limited.

So, the sentence might be:
我寝室的其中一堵墙是蓝色的 ，而另外一堵墙则是红色的。
Wǒ qǐnshì de qí zhōng yì dǔ qiáng shì lánsè de, ér lìng wài yì dǔ qiáng zé shì hóngsè de.

It still sounds funny to me, but I have no idea how to change it without altering your original construction, so sorry about that.

PS I think every room should have at least three walls!


----------



## ExtraOwler

Please say that in English  I have no idea what you're saying!!


----------



## OneStroke

I was saying that in English.  Have you tried using another browser? Perhaps you can change the encoding? It's Spanner - Tools - Encoding in Google Chrome. As I use an input method called zhuyin which is mainly used for traditional characters (although simplified characters are possible), perhaps they cannot display properly if your browser is set to read simplified Chinese


----------



## SuperXW

ExtraOwler said:


> Please answer in Pinyin, *Chinese Characters*, a Literal translation, an explanation, and what I could work on..


What do you mean by this? You want answers in Chinese or in English? Also how could we correct you if you don't read any character but the original sentence is all in characters...? 

I think OneStroke has given good answers. I only have one thing that is different to his suggestion: I think 一面墙 should be more appropriate here.
一堵墙 means the whole wall, while 一面墙 emphasizes the "side" of the wall.

I also prefer not using 其中 (one of...) because it's unnecessary especially in speaking. So I'll say:
我的寝室一面墙被涂成蓝色，另一面墙是红色的。

Here's your literal translation:
我的/寝室/一面墙/被涂成/蓝色，另/一面墙/是/红色的。
My / bedroom / one (side of) wall / is painted / blue, the other / one (side of) wall / is / red.


----------



## verastar

You can also say:
我卧室的一堵/一面墙是涂成蓝色的，另一堵/一面是红色的。
“寝室” usually indicates dormitory, although it has the meaning of bedroom. BTW I am from Northern China, no idea if there is any difference in Southern.


----------



## ExtraOwler

Well the Explanation should be "dumb down". I don't know the term for everything in grammar. The Chinese Characters is for me to learn to write the sentence.


----------



## OneStroke

Oh, I don't know what I was thinking when I said 和 was only used for nouns and noun phrases.  Please ignore that. 和 is not used to separate clauses, however.

SuperXW's answer makes much more sense than mine.


----------



## Achilles2011

我卧室里有两墙面刷了油漆，一面是蓝色的， 一面是红色的。
this is more nature, there are two walls in my bed room ,which are painted, one is blue, other is red.
there is a word "墙面(mian)"(the surface of wall), "墙"(wall)


----------



## silentmedusa

ExtraOwler,

It should be


我    （的）  卧    室   的   一    面      墙      是   涂      成     蓝    色   的， （并且）       我   的    另    (外)    一    面     墙       是    红
wo3 (de0) wo4 shi4 de0 yi2 mian4 qiang2 shi4 tu2 cheng2 lan2 se4 de0, (bing4 qie3) wo3 de0 ling4 (wai4) yi2 mian4 qiang2 shi4 hong2 

色    的。
se4 de0.

Words in round brackets means it's ok with them or without them.

Please note that 
1. The word "and" in "A wall of my bedroom is painted blue, and my other wall is red." can be "并且" or just be left out in it's Chinese translation, not "和". "and" in sentence like "you and me" can be translated as "和".
2. "A wall" isn't "一个墙" in Chinese, "一面墙" instead.
3. If you mean bedroom in your home, use "卧室". "寝室" is usually used to indicates bedroom in the dorms of school now in China.


----------



## ExtraOwler

This is exactly the reply I was looking for! Short, sweet, simple, and to the point! Also, this will help me with my verbal compliments, as I am unaware of many of them!


----------



## OneStroke

I think the 的 in the bracket is unacceptable, or so I've read somewhere (I forgot where).


----------



## xiaolijie

OneStroke said:


> I think the 的 in the bracket is unacceptable, or so I've read somewhere (I forgot where).


Do you mean the 的 in this "我    （的）  卧    室   的   一    面      墙      是   涂      成     蓝    色   的" ?
I think it'd sound better without, but it's not wrong for 的 to be there.


----------



## Zhengke

xiaolijie said:


> Do you mean the 的 in this "我    （的）  卧    室   的   一    面      墙      是   涂      成     蓝    色   的" ?
> I think it'd sound better without, but it's not wrong for 的 to be there.



I agree with you.


----------

